# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  للراغبين في الدراسة بأوكرانيا لعام 2011-2012

## ukraine

الى جميع الطلبة الراغبين في اكمال دراستهم الجامعية في اوكرانيا
تأمين الدعوة و القبول الجامعي من مختلف الجامعات بمختلف الاختصاصات و مقابل 100$ فقط مما يجنبك التعرض 
للاستغلال من قبل الاخرين و الذين يطلبون الكثير من المال لتأمين الدعوة

الاجابة عن جميع الاستفسارات عن الدراسة و المعيشة في اوكرانيا


لمزيد من المعلومات زوروا موفعنا على الانترنت
حرر
او راسلونا على الايمال التالي
حرر

يمنع وضع اي اعلانات دون اذن الاداره

----------

